# Custom emblems



## notpopimp (Feb 25, 2013)

I recently bought a 06 GTO 6.0 but the 6.0 badge is missing. I want to replace it with the letters USMC. I see a few usmc emblems on ebay but the font is so different, I think it will look too tacky. Is there anyway to get a font remotely similar to the pontiac font on the back? 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Go to a sign shop, they should be able to make any decal you want, and you pick the font, accent sign or whatever. Good luck.


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

You definitely can but depending on how you do it could cost some custom cash. I think it should match to look good. A custom 3D plastic logo will cost more than a cut out sticker.


----------



## notpopimp (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks guys I will see what I can find in my area. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Here are some options!

Amazon.com: U.S. Marine Corps Round Enamel Car Grill Badge: Clothing 


.:: Autobadgez ::. Badges, Emblems, 3D*Chrome Letter*Kits, and Auto Accessories for Cars and Trucks ::. 

Chrome Letters and Numbers | EmblemART.com | No Minimum Order


----------



## WV GTO (Jul 25, 2012)

I would like to see those if you can get them made.


----------

